# TP-LINK TD-W8968 For Cable Broadband



## surya_sapui (Jan 8, 2016)

Dear Guys, i Want to buy TP-LINK TD-W8968 router for local cable broadband.i see many good review about this product.
can anyone tell me am i using it for local cable broadband.now on flipkart v4 coming.For final confirm.pls elp


- - - Updated - - -



surya_sapui said:


> Dear Guys, i Want to buy TP-LINK TD-W8968 router for local cable broadband.i see many good review about this product.
> can anyone tell me am i using it for local cable broadband.now on flipkart v4 coming.For final confirm.pls elp



pls replyyy


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 8, 2016)

I am using it with Cable Broadband. Works absolutely fine for me. 
The USB feature is really helpful. Helps in wireless sharing of USB storage device and printer as well.

- - - Updated - - -

And yes, get it from PayTM, the net price (after cashback) is cheaper than other sites.


----------



## surya_sapui (Jan 8, 2016)

thanks for reply, on paytm which version it is.nowhere mention.

 what is the  difference between versions ?

is it support ddwrt Firmware , pls tell.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 9, 2016)

I had ordered it from PayTM and I received the v4 version.

v4 is the latest version. In the previous version i.e v3, out of the 2 antennas only one used to transmit and the other was just dummy. In v4 both transmit.
This is a Modem cum Router, so DDWRT is not possible. DDWRT is for routers only.


----------



## surya_sapui (Jan 9, 2016)

without ddwrt firmware is it good to buy ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 10, 2016)

For basic broadband usage, its absolutely fine.
However if you want features like torrent client, etc, this router wont help. You need to purchase a DDWRT compatible router.


----------



## surya_sapui (Jan 10, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> For basic broadband usage, its absolutely fine.
> However if you want features like torrent client, etc, this router wont help. You need to purchase a DDWRT compatible router.




then refer some good router model with ddwrt support with urgent basis.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 10, 2016)

budget?


----------



## surya_sapui (Jan 10, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> budget?



1500 to 3500 or may be higher


----------



## surya_sapui (Jan 13, 2016)

Still waiting for reply..

Anyone pls reply, i am waiting. i have to buy a router within few days...


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 13, 2016)

Asus 300 Mbps N300 High Power Wireless Router (Router-Access Point-Range Extender) (RT-N12HP) - Buy Asus 300 Mbps N300 High Power Wireless Router (Router-Access Point-Range Extender) (RT-N12HP) Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal

Linksys 300 Mbps Dual-Band Wireless N Router (E2500) - Buy Linksys 300 Mbps Dual-Band Wireless N Router (E2500) Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal

TP-Link TL-WDR4300 N750 Wireless Dual Band Gaming Router (Black) - Buy TP-Link TL-WDR4300 N750 Wireless Dual Band Gaming Router (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


Check support here: Router Database | www.dd-wrt.com


----------



## surya_sapui (Jan 22, 2016)

what about TP-LINK Archer C20 AC750 Wireless Dual Band Router, can any one tell me review about it


TP-LINK Archer C20 AC750 Wireless Dual Band Router: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 22, 2016)

Don't buy W8968 for cable broadband.
It's pathetic.

Buy only for ADSL


----------



## surya_sapui (Jan 23, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Don't buy W8968 for cable broadband.
> It's pathetic.
> 
> Buy only for ADSL



Then which model you preferred..


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 23, 2016)

surya_sapui said:


> Then which model you preferred..



Get Digisol HR3400
Best Range
Good Interface
lifetime warranty
₹900/-

Or if you can get ac router like c20i or 816 under ₹1500/-


----------

